
Giraffe chess is played with 68 squares - arey_abhishek
https://www.thehindu.com/news/national/andhra-pradesh/with-four-more-squares-this-chess-game-has-a-sure-winner/article32595179.ece/
======
Someone
For those wondering: the extra squares are D0, E0, D9 and E9.

All are occupied by giraffes at start of play
([https://www.giraffechess.com/giraffe-
chess/](https://www.giraffechess.com/giraffe-chess/)).

Giraffes are (1,3) leapers (that’s in conflict with
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giraffe_(chess)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giraffe_\(chess\)),
where that’s called a camel
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camel_(chess)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camel_\(chess\))
)

Pawn promotion on ranks 1 and 8 can’t be to a giraffe; to have that option,
promotion has to happen on row 0 or 9.

Draws are rare (I don’t think they’re completely avoided. End games with just
two kings still could be a draw) because a king move onto one of the
opponent’s extra squares wins, because what formerly was a stalemate now is a
loss for the player to move, and because there’s a 50 move rule which says a
piece must be captured at least every 50th move.

